# how can i stop my cat gettin into everything??



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

my one cat soaps is a pain and driving me crazy and the ring leader if anything happens. sometimes i shut my cats out of my bedroom at night as when im tryin to sleep they decide to jump all over me and start playing its soooo anoying. well it seems shutting them out doesnt work as soaps can open my bedroom door. no matter how many times i shut them out he opens the door and jumps back on the bed. he can also open my kitchen door and all the other doors in my house luckily not my frount door as i always bolt it. once he has opened my kitchen door he can get into my cuboards and im ofton hearing my cuboards shutting behind him as he runs out. ive had to hide the cat treats that my cats have got as hes figured out how to get the lids off also. this cat is not dumb haha. the other day i left a catnip pot on the side and sat and watched him. he walked around the table a couple of times looking at it then jumped up on the table and with a hard swipe with his paw knocked it flying on the floor which made the lid come off then he and buffy quickly hooverd up the evidence. its so anoying in the mornings when its to early to wake and he decides he wants food this morning he managed to open my bedroom door and wouldnt sod off pawing me and rubbing my face till i got out of bed to feed him when i looked at the clock it was 6 am. they always have dry food down and i feed them meat in the evenings but for some peace in the morning i give him some meat. i dont no why he keeps doing what he does but its driving me potty i swear when im not around or asleep he starts walking on 2 legs and can talk if youve ever watched the film cats and dogs i think hes off there. anyone got any ideas why he does it and how i can stop him doing it???


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That's cats I'm afraid. If it was me I'd make just one room available to them for night time. My cat only has kitchen at night. I have a toddler so I'm tired enough as it is, I can't be missing my precious sleep


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ill give that a go i mite need 2 put sumat up against the door tho hehe keep him in


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think a lot of people on here let their cats free roam the house at night. I couldn't do it. Maybe when he's older and less likely to keep us all awake but right now IRS just not happening. He seems perfectly ok on his own overnight


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

well i think he would cope but my one cat bufy h8s bein apart from me when i do shut them out she cries for quite a while i had her quite young so i think shes reli bonded to me haha maybe he opens the door to let her in. even though i have him to keep her company she still is very clingy to me he on the other hands just loves to cause havoc and get into mischeif


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

If Soaps can open the doors, you could always change the handles to knobs if you can and put child locks on your cupboard doors, my sister had to do this as one of her cats is a door opener 

Keeping him in one room at night like jo-pop advised could help, he may meow at first, but he'll get used to it and settle.

I have always taken Seb to bed with us, I would play with him for about an hour before we went to bed to tire him out, it worked most of the time  I now let him have the run of the house, he and Frankie will have a play and run around for a bit, then they come up to bed to sleep. 

I'm an early bird and up before 5am during the week, Seb will usually wake me up half an hour to an hour before the alarm goes off, sometimes I'll get up or give him some fuss and he'll snuggle up until it's time to get up.


----------



## LilahSuki (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess all young kitties are a problem at night. My cats fight because they hate each other and if Lilah doesn't have a play hour before my bed time she is noisy (she's deaf, she doesn't realise how noisy she is) and she chases Suki. Poor old kitty.


----------

